# [xorg - 9800Pro] ATI 9800pro et acceleration 3D [Resolu]

## h_des_steppes

Hello,

Je cherche à faire fonctionner l'acceleration 3D sur mon ATI 9800pro. Malgré tous mes essais, rien.

J'utilise le driver fglrx :

```
localhost ~ # fglrxinfo

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display :0

localhost ~ # su - stba

stba@localhost ~ $ fglrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!

Erreur de segmentation
```

Mon xorg.conf : 

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ati2"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "VideoOverlay"     "on"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay"    "off"

EndSection
```

Et le resultat dans Xorg.0.log :

```
localhost ~ # grep -e WW -e drm /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(WW) fglrx(0): More than one displays are connected,so clone mode is enabled

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

Je suis franchement sec....

Pour info, mon repertoire /dev/dri est vide.... Je ne sais pas si c'est normal...

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?Last edited by h_des_steppes on Mon Feb 11, 2008 6:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu poster ton emerge --info ainsi que ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf s.v.p.

----------

## bunder

Moved from Desktop Environments to French.

----------

## kwenspc

Vas voir à ma signature  :Wink:  c'est dédié aux soucis de configuration Ati.

Mais peut-être devrais tu essayés (aussi) le driver radeon qui inclus désormais le support des chips R300/R350

----------

## loopx

essaye sans ton xorg.conf  :Wink: 

Si ca fonctionne, c'est que ca provient de ton fichier de config ....

oublie pas le eselect opengl set ati   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *loopx wrote:*   

> essaye sans ton xorg.conf 

 

En effet, même sans xorg.conf X est capable de détecter automatiquement presque tout le hardware, c'est vraiment fort  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

kler ... 

et ca marche aussi avec le driver libre ^^

----------

## davidou2a

Salut, j'ai une petite remarque a la con j'ai remarqué chez moi que si je lançais un glxgear/glxinfo en root dans un terminal bah il était impossible de se connecter au serveur X, essayes déjà l'user que tu utilises en graphique, a moins que tu sois en session graphique en root (pas biennnnnn !   :Laughing:  )

----------

## geekounet

Hmm, pourquoi je l'ai pas vu plus tôt... Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## h_des_steppes

Merci pour toutes ces infos. 

Donc, voici ce que j'ai testé :

-> Verification des modules dans le noyau : ok comme decrit dans le ATI how to.

-> Verification que xorg-conf n'a pas été compilé avec dllloader : emerge --info xorg-x11 ne montre pas dllloader.

-> modprobe fglrx :

```
localhost ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
```

Par contre, dans Xorg.0.log :

```
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0
```

-> Autre test :

```
ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri
```

 : Aucun impact

```
eselect set ati
```

 : auncun impact

-> Make.conf :

J'ai découvert l'option suivante dans make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

C'etait à nvidia. J'ai donc modifié puis lancé :

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep world
```

Resultat : compilation toute une nuit puis aucune difference.

-> Resultat de fglrxinfo :

```
localhost ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0 screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

-> Résultat de glxinfo :

```
localhost ~ # LIBGL_DEBUG="verbose"

localhost ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

-> Configuration de Xorg.conf :

```
# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

   #    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# InputDevice sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "ati"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ati2"

#   Driver      "radeon"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "VideoOverlay"     "on"

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay"    "off"

        BusID "PCI:01:00:0" 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "ati2"

   Monitor    "ati"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# other sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "false"

        Option      "Composite" "disable"

EndSection

```

-> Resulat de emerge --info :

```
localhost X11 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2600+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 08 Feb 2008 08:00:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svg swat tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

-> log de xorg :

```
localhost X11 # grep -e WW -e drm /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(WW) fglrx(0): More than one displays are connected,so clone mode is enabled

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

----------

## d2_racing

Est-tu certain que ton kernel est ok ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oublie pas le eselect opengl set ati  

 

----------

## h_des_steppes

Bon, je me suis pas mal aidé du lien suivant : (Merci à Kwenspc)

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Et je me suis concentré sur mon probleme de modprobe fglrx :

Au départ, j'avais :

```
localhost ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
```

J'ai recompilé les ati drivers : (fglrx)

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

Il m'a ensuite donné : 

```
localhost X11 # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

Puis :

```
localhost X11 # modprobe -r radeon

localhost X11 # modprobe fglrx
```

Et, là, plus d'erreur.

J'ai relancé X : (ctrl+alt+bck)

Et comme par miracle :

```
localhost ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 PRO

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6747 (8.40.4)

localhost ~ # glxgears

5262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1049.484 FPS

9248 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1849.575 FPS

10022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2000.662 FPS

9739 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1944.090 FPS

10118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2023.528 FPS

```

Et maintenant, tout marche. (meme apres un reboot).

Encore merci pour votre aide ! Sans le lien ci-dessus, je sais pas si j'aurais trouvé qu'il fallait recompiler les drivers....

Les messages d'erreurs etaient loin d'etre clairs !Last edited by h_des_steppes on Mon Feb 11, 2008 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Et utilise une version plus à jour que fglrx 8.40 qui est une sorte de beta...

----------

